# Terrariums?



## SSwest (Aug 20, 2007)

Only a member for a short time now but like what I see here so far, lots of valuable information from so many of you.  Its been about 4 years since my last grow that was cut short due to unforeseen circumstances.  What we had was a vertical "terrarium" that stood about 3 to 4 feet tall and about 12"-18" at the base.  It was octagon in shape, florals on 5 sides with mirrored glass on three that would slide out for easy access.  It was so ideal for a closet/small area grow with plenty of lighting.  I've been searching forums after forums and google "ing" like crazy to find nothing like this.  If anyone has any information on something like this please post a link or picture of what you have.

Many of you have tremendous grow room setups, I'm looking for this particular set up for several reasons, self contained, no construction needed and was so ideal for this type of gardening.  Thanks for any help guys.  SS


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 21, 2007)

:aok:


----------



## Rocker420 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey buddy, i know exactly what your looking for, infact i got one. Its called the "Phototron"! o0o0o0oo0oo0o0o.....

http://www.phototron.com/catalog/phototrons.html

Their ya go cheif, have fun with it.


----------



## SSwest (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks Rocker, thats exactly what I was talking about.  How does yours work out?  Is there enough hieght there for the who grow life?


----------



## Rocker420 (Aug 21, 2007)

Well the one i have is alittle more then 3 feet, and i know on that site the biggest one is alittle over 4 feet. So if you were to buy the 4 foot one you could grow 1 plant around 3 1/2 feet tall, although what i do with mine is LST(low stress training). If you dont know what that is ill be happy to explaine or you could find it easily throughout the site. What i suggest you could do, just pull alittle more out of what you put in, instead of only 1 big plant, get some clones in there, i know in mine i can fit 3-4 easy so if you got the big one you would be able to fit 4 perfectly.

The thing i like about the phototron is that they have all these extra's you can buy for wich ever model you have, like a 2 way fan that slides in as if it were part of the wall. extra lights to hang from the middle for when the plant is still small, and the light is adjustable. Just check around their site alittle. this thing is really good for what your looking for. It only holds a few plants but fits anywhere and can be covered easy.

Good Luck man!


----------

